# HR34: Version 0x057C Issues/Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is the official Issues and Discussion thread for HR34, version 0x057C

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=207685

_We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.

Thanks!_


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

I suppose that the change to the "small" progress bar is included in your "UI improvements" line but that is a HUGE item and one many of us have been waiting/asking for. Ithought that one would have gotten a line of its own....


----------



## TedBarrett (Oct 10, 2007)

Did not fix my iPad can't find the HR34 issues. Even with today's iPad app update.


----------



## BadeMillsap (Jan 2, 2008)

First update I've had to cause actual viewing problems .... 

Had to BRB reboot after HR34 was dead this AM >.. really took a long time then had periodic drop outs of sound/picture (to black) for a few seconds then back ... then after a few minutes rinse and repeat ... did a normal RESET ... seemed to be ok after that .... turned off. Came back, turned on ... PINK PINK PINK ... every channel ... did RESET ... seems to be OK for now ...

So far ... not my favorite update! :nono:


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

TedBarrett said:


> Did not fix my iPad can't find the HR34 issues. Even with today's iPad app update.


The HR34 needs to be "on" for the App to see it, at least for me.


----------



## cmasia (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi all. Got the update this morning, and have not seen any new problems or issues.

Pandora is a nice addition.

I've heard you can watch TV and listen to Pandora at the same time.

Is this possible?

How does it work?

I searched the forums for an answer, but came up empty.

Thanks in advance for any advice.

Edit:

In the onscreen Help guide, it says:

"You can also listen to Pandora while watching a program. While listening to Pandora, press EXIT on your remote and select "Yes, Play Pandora" to display video on screen."

When I hit EXIT on Pandora, I get a box that says:

"Leaving this screen will stop Pandora. Are you sure you want to stop Pandora".

There are 2 options:
1) Yes, Stop Pandora
2) No, Play Pandora.

If I click on Yes, Pandora closes.
If I click on No, It reverts to the oriiginal Pandora screen.

There is no "Yes, Play Pandora" option.

Thoughts???


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

BadeMillsap said:


> First update I've had to cause actual viewing problems ....
> 
> Had to BRB reboot after HR34 was dead this AM >.. really took a long time then had periodic drop outs of sound/picture (to black) for a few seconds then back ... then after a few minutes rinse and repeat ... did a normal RESET ... seemed to be ok after that .... turned off. Came back, turned on ... PINK PINK PINK ... every channel ... did RESET ... seems to be OK for now ...
> 
> So far ... not my favorite update! :nono:


I had audio and video dropouts until a RBR was done. I was thinking I had another HR34 with the HDMI port going out. How annoying.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

cmasia said:


> Hi all. Got the update this morning, and have not seen any new problems or issues.
> 
> Pandora is a nice addition.
> 
> ...


Maybe in the next release.


----------



## tonydi (Jul 10, 2010)

mjwagner said:


> I suppose that the change to the "small" progress bar is included in your "UI improvements" line but that is a HUGE item and one many of us have been waiting/asking for. Ithought that one would have gotten a line of its own....


Yes, much better. Now if we could just get them to make it disappear when doing slo-mo or frame-by-frame that would be ideal. Don't know why but the things I'm trying to see in those modes is almost always down in the area of the progress bar!

Same experience with the Pandora feature as cmasia.


----------



## bflora (Nov 6, 2007)

For my wish list-
1. Not having to search 30 skip each time the receiver resets.
2. Progress bar not showing during 30 second skip.


----------



## raromr (Jun 24, 2010)

AMEN!!!!!


----------



## tonydi (Jul 10, 2010)

Two improvements....

Channel surfing is vastly improved. I can get "ahead" of the channel changes by a large amount and it always lands on the correct channel. Even if I'm going forward rapidly and then back up a channel, it gets it right. I think this is about as good as channel surfing can get on a DTV setup.

At first I thought the same was not true for Guide surfing, but a reset resulted in a much better experience (this was the first update I didn't have weird fonts on the GUI and needed to reset, so I hadn't). No guide GUI redrawing issues when scrolling and it doesn't stutter and hang.

Also, when you press the Info button on the remote, the banner comes up with the More Info button highlighted. 

Thanks, DTV!!


----------



## 2tonedug (Nov 28, 2006)

bflora said:


> For my wish list-
> 1. Not having to search 30 skip each time the receiver resets.
> 2. Progress bar not showing during 30 second skip.


what do you mean "1. Not having to search 30 skip each time the receiver resets." what am i missing???


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

2tonedug said:


> what do you mean "1. Not having to search 30 skip each time the receiver resets." what am i missing???


The default behavior is to slip 30 seconds, which is more similar visually to a fast forward. An undocumented feature, is if you do a keyword search for 30skip, it changes the behavior of the button to skip forward 30 seconds. The bug is when you reboot the box, that setting has to be reentered.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> The default behavior is to slip 30 seconds, which is more similar visually to a fast forward. An undocumented feature, is if you do a keyword search for 30skip, it changes the behavior of the button to skip forward 30 seconds. The bug is when you reboot the box, that setting has to be reentered.


Technically the default isn't even 30 second slip at the moment. It doesn't work properly unless you search for 30SLIP.


----------



## cmasia (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm noticing a quicker response on all commands and I really like the 2 second Banner Time option.


----------



## 2tonedug (Nov 28, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Technically the default isn't even 30 second slip at the moment. It doesn't work properly unless you search for 30SLIP.


i thought something was different from my old dvr. i like the skip. i think there should be an option between slip and skip. thanks for the heads up....


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

dpeters11 said:


> *The default behavior is to slip 30 seconds*, which is more similar visually to a fast forward. An undocumented feature, is if you do a keyword search for 30skip, it changes the behavior of the button to skip forward 30 seconds. The bug is when you reboot the box, that setting has to be reentered.


Only when you keyword it. Until you do, the HMC acts like it has no default.


----------



## 2tonedug (Nov 28, 2006)

30 second skip is back.....YAHOO!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

2tonedug said:


> i thought something was different from my old dvr. i like the skip. i think there should be an option between slip and skip. thanks for the heads up....


There is an option. If you do a keyword search for 30SKIP it's 30 second skip you get. If you search for 30SLIP it's 30 second slip you get.


----------



## TedBarrett (Oct 10, 2007)

"Sixto" said:


> The HR34 needs to be "on" for the App to see it, at least for me.


It was


----------



## BigFoot48 (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks you DirecTV for getting rid of the Great Black Fog Of Confusion! Looking forward to using Pandora and not having to hear the same ch856 New Age songs over and over again.


----------



## joemorrowil (Aug 9, 2012)

After this update, my receiver has started complaining about my HDMI cable not being sufficient for the copy protection required. It wants me to use component cables.

Anyone else having this problem, or should I call directv. Do I really need to switch to component? I'll change the HDMI when this TV dies.

First post here, hoping this is in the right place. Love the site.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

joemorrowil said:


> After this update, my receiver has started complaining about my HDMI cable not being sufficient for the copy protection required. It wants me to use component cables.
> 
> Anyone else having this problem, or should I call directv. Do I really need to switch to component? I'll change the HDMI when this TV dies.
> 
> First post here, hoping this is in the right place. Love the site.


I'm guessing you are seeing this on a different TV hooked up to the HR34 over something other than HDMI? And you are probably trying to watch a premium channel like HBO, Cinemax, etc.

If both of these are the case then this is because of HDCP. The premium movie channels have started enforcing HDCP on their programming. When you have a TV hooked up over HDMI with the TV turned off it doesn't properly complete the HDCP handshake. When the DirecTV receiver doesn't get a proper HDCP handshake it shuts down all video ouput and puts up the screen telling you to switch to component video.


----------



## joemorrowil (Aug 9, 2012)

Beerstalker said:


> I'm guessing you are seeing this on a different TV hooked up to the HR34 over something other than HDMI? And you are probably trying to watch a premium channel like HBO, Cinemax, etc.
> 
> If both of these are the case then this is because of HDCP. The premium movie channels have started enforcing HDCP on their programming. When you have a TV hooked up over HDMI with the TV turned off it doesn't properly complete the HDCP handshake. When the DirecTV receiver doesn't get a proper HDCP handshake it shuts down all video ouput and puts up the screen telling you to switch to component video.


No, I have an older Sony SXRD connected to the HR34 via HDMI w/audio directly to a reciever. It's only 1080i and pretty old as far as HDMI goes.

The message only shows on the premium channels after a few hours. If i restart, it goes away for a while, but I think it comes back after I shut off the tv/dvr.

I suppose I could revert to the component cable instead, but was hoping not to have to crawling around behind to rewire it.


----------



## mtsz52784 (Jun 27, 2006)

In the guide on some channels there is a white triangle flag in the top right corner... what does this mean or do?


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

joemorrowil said:


> No, I have an older Sony SXRD connected to the HR34 via HDMI w/audio directly to a reciever. It's only 1080i and pretty old as far as HDMI goes.
> 
> The message only shows on the premium channels after a few hours. If i restart, it goes away for a while, but I think it comes back after I shut off the tv/dvr.
> 
> I suppose I could revert to the component cable instead, but was hoping not to have to crawling around behind to rewire it.


Dont believe that model is hdcp compliant


----------



## parts.man (May 23, 2012)

There go the folders on Directv2PC.


----------



## vector1701 (Oct 19, 2009)

So far so good on the update, I like it. Very happy with the progress bar cloud fis and the 2 second option for the graphics.

Can someone explain the following which were identified as updated and improved?

YouTube landing page & My DIRECTV improvements


----------



## slacker_x (Oct 9, 2007)

So I got a wonderful pink screen when I turned it on today. A simple reset fixed it but it was annoying to have to reset it. Does this update fix on demand so that I can actually watch on demand programs?


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

I had a program set to record at 11:04 last nite. It didn't record "due to a software update". I got the new update at 3:42 this morning. Is that normal to have something
canceled approx 3 1/2 hrs before an update? No big deal, just wondering.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

So the "wonderful" HR34 decided to update right in the middle of a program we were watching. OK so it updated and at least came back on after a long time. Now the stupid thing starts the screensaver while we are watching a recorded program. Sound continues, picture is the dumb logo crawling over the screen. The screensaver should only be on if some person selects it to be on. No screensaver should be the default.


----------



## lehozle (Sep 4, 2007)

"Jerry_K" said:


> So the "wonderful" HR34 decided to update right in the middle of a program we were watching. OK so it updated and at least came back on after a long time. Now the stupid thing starts the screensaver while we are watching a recorded program. Sound continues, picture is the dumb logo crawling over the screen. The screensaver should only be on if some person selects it to be on. No screensaver should be the default.


I have the same issue with the screen saver.


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

same here - was watching Perception and I know it came on at least 3x while watching it. Didn't time it to see if it's consistently doing it or just random. Maybe I'll do that tonite.


----------



## BadeMillsap (Jan 2, 2008)

So after this "update" ... there is apparently a sequencing issue when powering up my Sony Brava and the HR34 ... I use a Logitech Harmony remote ... programmed for "Watch TV" which powers the TV and the DVR ... after this update ... that causes the TV to be PINK on all channels unless I manually (via remote) "power off" the HR34 after the TV is powered up and then power on the DVR ... I tried switching the sequence of power up ... but the SONY TV's power sequence is apparently too long and so the DVR gets power before the synch can take place ... didn't happen before this update ... anyone know a way around this annoyance?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Jerry_K said:


> The screensaver should only be on if some person selects it to be on. No screensaver should be the default.


I definitely disagree here. Screensaver on should be the default. This particular behavior of it coming on when it's not paused does need fixed.


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

Went to turn closed captioning off on a recording I was watching. The main banner went away, but the closed captioning selection box remained on the screen. Not sure how long it stayed on the screen as I had paused the recording and gotten up to go do something. I know it was longer than 30secs though.


----------



## BigFoot48 (Aug 31, 2007)

The Rotten Tomatoes movie review ratings have gone away! Boooooo!!!!!


----------



## rickjag (May 24, 2008)

While listening to Pandora I went to change to another one of my music channels and it locked up saying please wait and all I could here then was whatever TV channel it was tuned to. A reboot got it going again. I haven't tried switching again in Pandorda yet to see if I can make fail.


----------



## kepper (Nov 17, 2005)

BigFoot48 said:


> The Rotten Tomatoes movie review ratings have gone away! Boooooo!!!!!


Same here. I have to go to other my other DVRs to see Rotten Tomatoes. It kind of defeats the purpose of having a "media server"


----------



## JGinLA (Aug 10, 2012)

I had my closed captions background panel set on "translucent", last night it defaulted back to "opaque". All my other personal preferences seemed to survive.
Love the new progress bar!


----------



## meckems (Aug 7, 2012)

When is the VOD problem going to be fixed


----------



## apinkel (May 28, 2004)

BadeMillsap said:


> So after this "update" ... there is apparently a sequencing issue when powering up my Sony Brava and the HR34 ... I use a Logitech Harmony remote ... programmed for "Watch TV" which powers the TV and the DVR ... after this update ... that causes the TV to be PINK on all channels unless I manually (via remote) "power off" the HR34 after the TV is powered up and then power on the DVR ... I tried switching the sequence of power up ... but the SONY TV's power sequence is apparently too long and so the DVR gets power before the synch can take place ... didn't happen before this update ... anyone know a way around this annoyance?


Same issue for me. Harmony remote, Sony TV w HR34. TV shows pink (and no audio) on initial turn-on, toggle the DVR power to fix it. I'm going to try playing with the power up timings but if I can't get it to work I'll probably just reconfigure the activity to leave the DVR powered on at all times.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

tonydi said:


> Yes, much better. Now if we could just get them to make it disappear when doing slo-mo or frame-by-frame that would be ideal. Don't know why but the things I'm trying to see in those modes is almost always down in the area of the progress bar!
> 
> Same experience with the Pandora feature as cmasia.


After you pause, if you press exit, the progress bar will go away on frame by frame.

Can anyone explain what the "Channel Change Animation" is? I haven't noticed anything different.


----------



## gmrubin (Jan 24, 2008)

They still haven't fixed the "autocorrect" feature which works on all other DVR's except the HR34. That is, when you FF at 1,2,3, or 4 speeds and then hit play, all the HR boxes (except the HR34) will auto rewind about 10 seconds so you do not overshoot the beginning of next "scene". 

Has anyone heard when this might be fixed. Very annoying!


----------



## ~jb (Jul 16, 2012)

Great update IMO.  Days leading up to this update I got the dreaded HDCP issue on my premium channels. I was going to call DTV on that this weekend but after the update, everything is back to normal. Pandora is a nice addition, but we already had Google TV so... 

I'm so glad the black fog at the bottom is gone. 



BigFoot48 said:


> The Rotten Tomatoes movie review ratings have gone away! Boooooo!!!!!


I still have the RT ratings on my 34

Anyone know what the_ Channel Change Animation _update did?


----------



## tonydi (Jul 10, 2010)

RACJ2 said:


> After you pause, if you press exit, the progress bar will go away on frame by frame.


Well* that's* intuitive! 

It appears to also work on slo-mo, although just getting into slo-mo is often an exercise in frustration. Sometimes it works perfectly, sometimes it's like it switches and immediately switches back to regular speed before you can release the button.

Thanks for the tip! Has this always worked or is this a new feature?


----------



## tonydi (Jul 10, 2010)

gmrubin said:


> They still haven't fixed the "autocorrect" feature which works on all other DVR's except the HR34. That is, when you FF at 1,2,3, or 4 speeds and then hit play, all the HR boxes (except the HR34) will auto rewind about 10 seconds so you do not overshoot the beginning of next "scene".


It won't make you feel any better, but I've had this box since the end of Feb and while I've seen others complain about it, it's always worked fine here.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

+1


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

"tonydi" said:


> Well that's intuitive!
> 
> It appears to also work on slo-mo, although just getting into slo-mo is often an exercise in frustration. Sometimes it works perfectly, sometimes it's like it switches and immediately switches back to regular speed before you can release the button.
> 
> Thanks for the tip! Has this always worked or is this a new feature?


Your welcome. And its always worked that way.


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

TedBarrett said:


> Did not fix my iPad can't find the HR34 issues. Even with today's iPad app update.


 It also did not address the am21 issue where if you power off the hr-34 the LED on the am21 is still on. I have an HR24 with an am21 and the led on that am21 goes off when I push the power off via the remote.


----------



## gmrubin (Jan 24, 2008)

tonydi said:


> It won't make you feel any better, but I've had this box since the end of Feb and while I've seen others complain about it, it's always worked fine here.


good to know, I guess I'll ask for a new box....just wonder what the % of boxes out there where this works correctly?


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

gmrubin said:


> They still haven't fixed the "autocorrect" feature which works on all other DVR's except the HR34. That is, when you FF at 1,2,3, or 4 speeds and then hit play, all the HR boxes (except the HR34) will auto rewind about 10 seconds so you do not overshoot the beginning of next "scene".
> 
> Has anyone heard when this might be fixed. Very annoying!


I hope they don't "fix" the autocorrect "feature". 
Leave it as is.


----------



## ljnskywalker (Feb 22, 2007)

My Extra Menu is blank...does it take a while to populate it?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

ljnskywalker said:


> My Extra Menu is blank...does it take a while to populate it?


Generally all those things are loaded in the first 24 hours. They sometimes get lost in transit.

You can either wait it out or do a Menu/Reset and wait another 24 hours.


----------



## caseyf5 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello everyone,

My HR34-700 is now on 0x057C. It has only had NR's and no CE's. The only thing I did was a search with IAMANEDGECUTTER. The triangles were there prior to 57C and did not leave when I removed the IAMANEDGECUTTER NOT. The My DIRECTV, Search & Browse, Recordings and Settings & Help are fully populated with icons and other pictures. There is no icon for reporting but the section with extras has no icons at all (by my count there are nine missing out of nine). Top Row: Messages, Active and Game Lounge. Middle Row: TV Apps, YouTube and Pandora. Bottom Row: Music & Photos, Caller ID and Showroom. I tried reauthorizing the DVR through the website. Next using the remote to restart the receiver. I even did a RBR. I have not tried reset defaults or even reset everything. I will give it time to see if the extra section repopulates in the next few days.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

caseyf5 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My HR34-700 is now on 0x057C. It has only had NR's and no CE's. The only thing I did was a search with IAMANEDGECUTTER. The triangles were there prior to 57C and did not leave when I removed the IAMANEDGECUTTER NOT. The My DIRECTV, Search & Browse, Recordings and Settings & Help are fully populated with icons and other pictures. There is no icon for reporting but the section with extras has no icons at all (by my count there are nine missing out of nine). Top Row: Messages, Active and Game Lounge. Middle Row: TV Apps, YouTube and Pandora. Bottom Row: Music & Photos, Caller ID and Showroom. I tried reauthorizing the DVR through the website. Next using the remote to restart the receiver. I even did a RBR. I have not tried reset defaults or even reset everything. I will give it time to see if the extra section repopulates in the next few days.


First off you shouldn't be doing an RBR unless the unit is totally locked up. When the unit is responsive you should be rebooting using the menu option for rebooting.

That being said try 2 menu reboots within a 30 minute period of time. This has worked for others in the past who were missing Pandora, Youtube, etc.


----------



## lgb0250 (Jan 24, 2010)

Seem to be having more problems with OTA's since this most recent update. Have always had the sound problem occasionally but now it is much more frequent. This morning I was watching the local ABC affiliate on OTA and all of a sudden the screen just went black with no sound at all. When I switched back to the D* ABC channel all was ok again!

I have also noticed that it seems to take a great deal longer to delete a recording. Went to delete a 1hr recording last night and it seemed to take the better part of a minute to accomplish and the whole time the message popped up that said something like "rebuilding the playlist". I don't remember ever seeing that message before.

The other day it froze up completely with nothing but a pink screen and I had to do an RBR to get it back.

All in all my unit is not acting nearly as well as before. I was probably one of the few out there that had had no problems since having mine installed. Hopefully these quirks will get resolved quickly.


----------



## apinkel (May 28, 2004)

BadeMillsap said:


> So after this "update" ... there is apparently a sequencing issue when powering up my Sony Brava and the HR34 ... I use a Logitech Harmony remote ... programmed for "Watch TV" which powers the TV and the DVR ... after this update ... that causes the TV to be PINK on all channels unless I manually (via remote) "power off" the HR34 after the TV is powered up and then power on the DVR ... I tried switching the sequence of power up ... but the SONY TV's power sequence is apparently too long and so the DVR gets power before the synch can take place ... didn't happen before this update ... anyone know a way around this annoyance?


It took a bit of playing but I have a solution for this issue on my setup. I moved the power on command from the device to the activity (and added a 5 second pause before issuing the poweron).

-Go into the hr34 power settings and set the poweron command to poweroff (so both the poweron and poweroff send the poweroff command).
-Now for the activities that use the dvr-->Review the settings-->I want to add more control of options for this activity-->Proceed thru these options until you get to the Custom Actions page, add a hr34 device 5 second pause followed by a poweron option. You may need to adjust the pause time, 5 seconds worked for my setup.


----------



## caseyf5 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello RunnerFL,

I wish to apologize for omitting the information that I did 2 reset receivers in less than 30 minutes. It still had the triangles after the flushing of the guide. Then I did the RBR. I talked to Technical Support and received some interesting information. Anyone viewing the original installation of an HR34 might remember that there was a message saying that additional software needed to be installed. This is the 7 icons of the Extra's section. If they are missing then they should be sent out again in a few days time. If it doesn't happen then you should call back in a few days or a little longer to have it sent out addressed to the individual DVR. Since the 2 additional icons youtube and pandora are now authorized I hope that all 9 will be sent out in one burst. :joy:


----------



## Vesper (Dec 12, 2011)

Like someone mentioned upthread, Directv2PC isn't showing anything that's in a folder.


----------



## rbohling (Apr 20, 2012)

I am missing all icons on the Extras menu. No caller ID, no nothing. I did 2 resets and a a forced software download. No change. Called tech support and they were stumped. Supposedly bumped me up to next level and said I would get a call in the next couple of days.....who knows? I also have the white triangles caseyf5 is reporting (in my guide). Funny, most are on Viacom channels. Maybe I am supposed to feel special, that I got them back:grin: So far, no joy, on the new update.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Wonder if any of these problems connect to when the 34 was made (ie did the maker have a "bad month")??


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

apinkel said:


> Same issue for me. Harmony remote, Sony TV w HR34. TV shows pink (and no audio) on initial turn-on, toggle the DVR power to fix it. I'm going to try playing with the power up timings but if I can't get it to work I'll probably just reconfigure the activity to leave the DVR powered on at all times.


Same here. EVERY TIME.

I had my Harmony configured to leave the DVR on all the time so that won't help.

I found that the power timing on the DVR device in the Harmony setup does NOTHING. I set it all the way up to 10000ms and it still turned it on right away (I have an 880).

My current hack is to manually add a sequence to the end of the appropriate actions to power the DVR off, wait a few seconds, and power it on again.

Normally that wouldn't be too kind to hardware but these things don't really shut off anyway. If it wasn't for losing recordings and series setup I kinda wish this frequent power cycling would toast the DVR so it costs DTV money 



wahooq said:


> Dont believe that model is hdcp compliant


One thing that is definitely not HDCP compliant is the HR34 software.

Unbelievable that this crap would ever be released. Apparently there is NO quality control at DTV.


----------



## apinkel (May 28, 2004)

unixguru said:


> Same here. EVERY TIME.
> 
> I had my Harmony configured to leave the DVR on all the time so that won't help.
> 
> ...


Yes, I tried both of those solutions as well with no success. See my post about 6 back. I added a custom sequence to my activity to pause for 5 seconds and then issue the power on. I'm not sure all harmony remotes support this but if yours does it's been a very effective solution for me so far.


----------



## vector1701 (Oct 19, 2009)

tonydi said:


> Well* that's* intuitive!
> 
> It appears to also work on slo-mo, although just getting into slo-mo is often an exercise in frustration. Sometimes it works perfectly, sometimes it's like it switches and immediately switches back to regular speed before you can release the button.
> 
> Thanks for the tip! Has this always worked or is this a new feature?


I agree. The slo-mo sucks. DTV should have used a different key to get slo-mo like a double hit on the play button or something else..


----------



## vector1701 (Oct 19, 2009)

gmrubin said:


> They still haven't fixed the "autocorrect" feature which works on all other DVR's except the HR34. That is, when you FF at 1,2,3, or 4 speeds and then hit play, all the HR boxes (except the HR34) will auto rewind about 10 seconds so you do not overshoot the beginning of next "scene".
> 
> Has anyone heard when this might be fixed. Very annoying!


I would agree...the highest FF is basically useless as it skips back almost 90 seconds...


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm having the same issue with the Extras being blank. Tried 2 menu resets & nothing. Hopefully they will be pushed to the HR34 soon...


----------



## jstewartgt (Dec 12, 2006)

+1 to the screensaver issue. My 2 year old keeps screaming every few minutes because his show is vanishing off the screen for no reason


----------



## yatsco (Aug 30, 2007)

Just to report the recent problems I am having since this software upgrade. This has happen 3 times in the last week. It has all occurred when I am watching a show and select the Menue/To Do List/Series Manager or something on the Menue screen. The screen freezes. I can not exit out or select anything on the menue. I can not turn off the DIRECTV receiver with the remote OR manually at the box. I pushed the red reset button and it shut off twice but once I had to unplug the receiver. Everything eventually comes back, except I have lost a portion of what may have been recording.

Is this something to do with the software upgrade or is it a more serious problem?
I have the protection plan, should I call now or wait to see if it happen again. Any other suggestions?


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

apinkel said:


> Yes, I tried both of those solutions as well with no success. See my post about 6 back. I added a custom sequence to my activity to pause for 5 seconds and then issue the power on. I'm not sure all harmony remotes support this but if yours does it's been a very effective solution for me so far.


Sorry, I missed that post!

Yep, better workaround.


----------



## BigFoot48 (Aug 31, 2007)

Rotten Tomatoes movie ratings are back. Yeah!

Just noticed that the 4-hour Energy Saving feature appears to shut off Pandora if it was left running when the TV (i.e. remote usage) is shut off. We have music on all day, usually ch856, but recently started using Pandora Ambient, which seems to keep switching back to 856 in the afternoon.


----------



## BigFoot48 (Aug 31, 2007)

Jerry_K said:


> Now the stupid thing starts the screensaver while we are watching a recorded program. Sound continues, picture is the dumb logo crawling over the screen. .


This has now happened to us twice in the last hour, on two different recorded programs. Started this afternoon. Recorded programs watched this morning, and since the update did not have this happen. Appears after watching the program without touching a key for 5 minutes. Very annoying.

Did a soft reboot and it may have fixed it. Need more testing to confirm.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

Has anyone gotten their Extras menu to populate?


----------



## markrogo (Sep 18, 2007)

Is anyone have an issue where their HMC drops off the Whole Home seemingly without warning then seems to come back? It appears to be my only box (of 4) that is doing this. The problem is also fairly recent.

(I should add that I'm having the "screensaver problem" too.) 

The box is on the released version of the software, nothing funky.


----------



## couchpotatojoe (Aug 12, 2012)

For the past two days one of four shows didn't record in my series manager. I checked the history and it said canceled and other three recorded. No one in my house canceled this as the HR 34 did that on its own. I deleted series and restarted a new recording. I also moved it up on the priority list in the series manager. That was strange for it to cancel a show suddenly.


----------



## Camman41 (Feb 1, 2007)

jstewartgt said:


> +1 to the screensaver issue. My 2 year old keeps screaming every few minutes because his show is vanishing off the screen for no reason


Got the same problem. (Not with the screensaver . . . my 2 year old screams every few minutes and the TV's not even on.)


----------



## tonydi (Jul 10, 2010)

couchpotatojoe said:


> For the past two days one of four shows didn't record in my series manager. I checked the history and it said canceled and other three recorded. No one in my house canceled this as the HR 34 did that on its own. I deleted series and restarted a new recording. I also moved it up on the priority list in the series manager. That was strange for it to cancel a show suddenly.


Did it give any reason for the cancellation?


----------



## couchpotatojoe (Aug 12, 2012)

tonydi said:


> Did it give any reason for the cancellation?


No, it doesn't say why it is canceled. Today it recorded after I deleted the series and then re-recorded the series again. I also moved it up on the priority list so it wasn't last place on the series manager. However, there are no other shows recording at the same time. Weird.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Justin23 said:


> Has anyone gotten their Extras menu to populate?


Didn't vanish for me.


----------



## ljnskywalker (Feb 22, 2007)

"Justin23" said:


> Has anyone gotten their Extras menu to populate?


Still after 5 days extra menu has not populated...


----------



## Dave from Kazoo (Nov 28, 2004)

The screen saver is a big pain. Needs to be turn off.


----------



## pearkel (Feb 1, 2007)

Came home at lunch today and had the Pink Screen when i turned on the TV. I tried switching inputs on both the tv and the avr and nothing helped. Tried to turn off the HR34 and nothing happened. Had to perform a hard reset to get back up and running. Didn't have time to check recordings from the morning to determine if it was a problem with the box or inputs. First real issue i have had.


----------



## Deftones (Sep 6, 2006)

I am also getting the screen saver coming on during recorded show. Turning off power saver doesn't do anything.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

markrogo said:


> Is anyone have an issue where their HMC drops off the Whole Home seemingly without warning then seems to come back? It appears to be my only box (of 4) that is doing this. The problem is also fairly recent.
> 
> (I should add that I'm having the "screensaver problem" too.)
> 
> The box is on the released version of the software, nothing funky.


Ours is doing the Whole Home drop also, as well as the screensaver problem. PLEASE give me the SD GUI.


----------



## BigFoot48 (Aug 31, 2007)

Deftones said:


> I am also getting the screen saver coming on during recorded show. Turning off power saver doesn't do anything.


I did a menu restart and it stopped doing that for me.


----------



## Joe Spears (Dec 24, 2010)

AHHHH The VOD skipping bug is still there and what sucks is I don't have another DVR to download the program to so I have to continue to deal with this awful bug.  :nono2:


----------



## BadeMillsap (Jan 2, 2008)

apinkel said:


> It took a bit of playing but I have a solution for this issue on my setup. I moved the power on command from the device to the activity (and added a 5 second pause before issuing the poweron).
> 
> -Go into the hr34 power settings and set the poweron command to poweroff (so both the poweron and poweroff send the poweroff command).
> -Now for the activities that use the dvr-->Review the settings-->I want to add more control of options for this activity-->Proceed thru these options until you get to the Custom Actions page, add a hr34 device 5 second pause followed by a poweron option. You may need to adjust the pause time, 5 seconds worked for my setup.


Just wanted to feedback a thankyou! This works for me! I did need a 10 second pause before the poweron but at least my one button "WATCHTV" on my Harmony remote (650) is working without the annoying PINK screen problem.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

One item that I have noticed in this release is that the little triangles in the upper and lower right of a scrollable list that extend beyond a single screen are missing. Also, as has been noted elsewhere autocorrect does not work as it does with all the rest of the DVRs.


----------



## bigtom (Jan 23, 2009)

Occasionally when tuning to a new channel, I receive the banner but no audio, no video, and no OSD.

It remains this way until I direct tune to the same channel that I am on which restores the audio and video.


----------



## dally7777 (Nov 19, 2008)

Only on my HR34 this started occuring.

ISSUE #1
I have a series set to record "BOTH repeats and new" and to Keep at Most 10 shows and to keep until "DISK IS FULL".

It now stops recording the show when there are 10 shows on the DVR.

Previously it would delete the oldest and keep recording new shows.

Very Annoying that I had to change it to Keep All when I will have to delete half of them manually...

Issue#2
When I see a movie in the guide for next week; and click View Upcoming, it no longer shows viewings before where I am in the Guide.
So I can't record an earlier showing unless I go into "SEARCH" and find the title and then it lists all the showings.
The "VIEW UPCOMING" has always before shown any previous showings available in the Guide, not just the ones in the future of where I was in the Guide.
Example: Today is Monday, I am looking at Friday's Guide and see a movie I want to Record and want to see if it is playing between today & Friday. The View Upcoming doesn't show them anymore, I have to exit to Search menu and search for the movie.

ISSUE#3

HDMI handoff has gotten better and was able to go back to Native On and not have the TV give me Audio with No Video.


----------



## lgb0250 (Jan 24, 2010)

Turned my HR34 on yesterday morning and got nothing but the dreaded pink screen. Totally unresponsive to commands from the remote. Had to do an RBR. During the reboot the pink screen came up again for awhile and then it went black with the little box popping up telling me no hdmi connection. Eventually it went through it's gyrations and went back to normal.

I don't know what D* did with this latest update, but it has made my particular HR34 perform much worse than before. I was one of the fortunate ones that had had no problems with his HR34 since receiving it! Oh well.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Still get a garbled Guide screen


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm still getting the "program starts approx. 30 seconds before the guide changes over". Getting that since I acquired the 34 in Feb. Is there something to do to fix it or will it
take a software change??


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

0x057C: In spite of the good things, my particular HR34 still has these problems: 1. Backspacing still doesn't work properly. IN FFWD I press PLAY and most of the time the 34 does not backspace the appropriate number of seconds at all. When it does backspace, it either backspaces not enough or way too much. Once I pressed PLAY while in FFWD speed setting 4 and the DVR backspaced over a minute. My HR23 and HR24 backspace the appropriate number of seconds for each speed setting every time. C'mon DTV, just copy that code. 2. Even worse, sometimes when I am in FFWD and I press PLAY, nothing happens. The DVR continues to FFWD until I press PLAY about 5 times. RF mode, new batteries. 3. Sometimes when I use FFWD to get to the end of a recorded video, the SAVE/DELETE window does not appear. 4. Sometimes when I press FFWD, I get a freeze frame. Then about 2 or 3 seconds later the picture fast forwards, but not from the point of the original freeze frame. It starts the FFWD a few seconds later. 5. My MANUAL RECORD still starts 30 seconds late and ends thirty seconds late. I set all three of my receivers to MANUAL RECORD at the same time and the HR23 and HR24 started and ended properly, but the HR34 was 30 seconds late starting and stopping. 6. My 0x057C HR34 still refuses to record partials less than 10 to 20 seconds. However, some of the short partials will eventually play back if I let them sit for a while (incubate) or if I record something after them. Weird. 7. This is new: sometimes when I change change channels or start a recording, the bottom 7/8ths of the screen is suddenly pure white. 8. Also new: when I am scrolling through a LIST of recordings or scrolling through a SMART SEARCH result, the little UP/DOWN arrows aren't there any more. I liked them. All in all, 0x057C is very disappointing to me. I personally find the the 0x057C HR34 to be extremely sluggish to remote control commands, and then there's the times when the 34 doesn't do anything at all to a remote command. Then sometimes when you have to press the remote control twice get the HR34 to respond, it somehow buffered the first command that it didn't respond to, and then it does twice of what you wanted it to do. My 1977 Apple II was an infinitely better machine than this junk DTV is defrauding the American public with. My opinion. Thanks.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

usnret said:


> I'm still getting the "program starts approx. 30 seconds before the guide changes over". Getting that since I acquired the 34 in Feb. Is there something to do to fix it or will it
> take a software change??


Can you explain what it is you're reporting?


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

When a program starts actually showing on the TV, I immediately click the guide button and the guide is still on the previous program. Once approx. 30 seconds have passed the
guide actually moves forward and reflects the current program (hope this makes sense).


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

usnret said:


> When a program starts actually showing on the TV, I immediately click the guide button and the guide is still on the previous program. Once approx. 30 seconds have passed the
> guide actually moves forward and reflects the current program (hope this makes sense).


There's a white slash at the top of the guide that shows where you are in time, it moves every minute. The guide itself only moves every 30 minutes. If the station/network you are watching starts their show at say 9:59:57, instead of 10:00, the guide will still be showing the 9:30 to 10:00 "chunk" when that show starts. Same goes for shows that start at times like 10:01, 10:15, 10:21, etc.


----------



## thomamon (Jul 21, 2008)

The damn thing again canceled two things I had set to record as a series record all that were not a repeat. In the history, for both it says:

This episode was canceled because it did not match your show type settings or the program has already been recorded. (13)


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

My HR34 is also droping off of my Whole Home network fairly consistantly. Menu reset brings it back.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

So, does a recording start utilizing the actual time or the movement of the guide (think I know but wanted to be sure).


----------



## Deftones (Sep 6, 2006)

Yep, I'm having that problem, but in reverse. My HR24 that is connected to it drops off quite frequently. Keeps getting signal issues with it.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

I've got a HR22 and HR24 hooked up to my HR34 (all via MRV) and no problems at all other than if I watch something on the 34 that was recorded on the 24 there is a bit of initial lag before the program starts, but once it does it's all good.


----------



## bigtom (Jan 23, 2009)

"jibberyerkibber" said:


> Still get a garbled Guide screen


This happens to me occassionally as well.

HR34 connected HDMI to Denon AVR-590 connected HDMI to Panasonic Plasma TV.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

usnret said:


> So, does a recording start utilizing the actual time or the movement of the guide (think I know but wanted to be sure).


The recording starts when the unit's clock is the same as the scheduled start time.

If the network isn't using the same clock to sync with as DirecTV, and I doubt they are, then it may be off by a few seconds.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

usnret said:


> I've got a HR22 and HR24 hooked up to my HR34 (all via MRV) and no problems at all other than if I watch something on the 34 that was recorded on the 24 there is a bit of initial lag before the program starts, but once it does it's all good.


You do know there is "padding" at the beginning of every recording right? You can rewind and catch stuff you may have missed 30 seconds prior to the actual recording start time.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Yep, understand that and really can't be bothered. If I miss something there will still be gravity. To old to worry about missing a bit of a program. Just happy that I got my set-up and things are working well. I used to be the "remote" for our TV in the 50's so am thankful for what I have now ) (and tks for the responses).


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

Extras menu finally populated...but the Pandora icon won't bring up the service, only a "Please wait" prompt. I tried to reset the receiver but now the Pandora icon is gone from the Extras menu


----------



## thomamon (Jul 21, 2008)

thomamon said:


> The damn thing again canceled two things I had set to record as a series record all that were not a repeat. In the history, for both it says:
> 
> This episode was canceled because it did not match your show type settings or the program has already been recorded. (13)


Nobody has a clue?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

usnret said:


> Yep, understand that and really can't be bothered. If I miss something there will still be gravity. To old to worry about missing a bit of a program. Just happy that I got my set-up and things are working well. I used to be the "remote" for our TV in the 50's so am thankful for what I have now ) (and tks for the responses).


Too much effort to hit the REW button once and let it go back 30 seconds? :lol:


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## amh84 (Apr 19, 2010)

"Justin23" said:


> Extras menu finally populated...but the Pandora icon won't bring up the service, only a "Please wait" prompt. I tried to reset the receiver but now the Pandora icon is gone from the Extras menu


Had the exact same thing just happen to me. Hopefully it doesn't take too long to come back.


----------



## ljnskywalker (Feb 22, 2007)

Justin23 said:


> Extras menu finally populated...but the Pandora icon won't bring up the service, only a "Please wait" prompt. I tried to reset the receiver but now the Pandora icon is gone from the Extras menu


Had the exact same thing happen. Everything populated...Ran Pandora...Please Wait came up and it was stuck...had to reset and now Pandora is gone.


----------



## UndeadBeav (Nov 2, 2007)

For some reason I can no longer see the DVR shared playlist on my receivers. The dash option shows full connectivity on the DVR and the receivers, but when I press LIST the To Do List appears. I called tech support and they were stumped. A reset fixed it for a few minutes and then it disconnected.


----------



## Dave from Kazoo (Nov 28, 2004)

The screen saver is a big pain in the $$$$! I have done hard reset, turned the power saver off, turn the power saver on. The stupid thing will come on when watching any recorded programs on HR34. I have to go to a diff. room to watch on a H25. agh!!!!!!!


----------



## lansbury (Jun 29, 2007)

Sometimes when changing channels, or starting again after pausing a live show or recording, the sound doesn't come back on. When this happens about 33% of the time letting the program run for about 10 seconds the sound will re sync. The remainder have to switch the HR34 off and on to get sound back.

It doesn't happen as often as it use to before this software release, but it is still happening.


----------



## amh84 (Apr 19, 2010)

"amh84" said:


> Had the exact same thing just happen to me. Hopefully it doesn't take too long to come back.


Did a RBR this morning and Pandora and YouTube showed up.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"amh84" said:


> Did a RBR this morning and Pandora and YouTube showed up.


Did Pandora work for you?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Lost* YouTube* last night. Didn't bother to check *Pandora* until now.

It does works, but is as slow as molasses to start.


----------



## ljnskywalker (Feb 22, 2007)

Did a menu reset this afternoon and everything is back including YouTube and pandora.


----------



## amh84 (Apr 19, 2010)

"Justin23" said:


> Did Pandora work for you?


Yeah. Right away actually.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

Just did an RBR & got back YouTube & Pandora icons in the Extras menu. Linked Pandora to my acct & it's working great finally...


----------



## dukefan (Dec 5, 2006)

I was gone for 2 weeks ... and my HR34 updated to 57C while I was gone. 

When I got home, I had several problems, including:
1) The HR34 is no longer seeing my Whole Home other receivers and they aren't seeing it. The status shows it connected; the network is working; re-running network setup hasn't helped; rebooting hasn't helped. It's on it's own island now.
2) Because of the Olympics, it appeared to fill up the disk space (autorecord). When I looked at the HR34, it just stopped recording (good) when it filled up. However, after the reboot above, I have a whole host of 0 length recordings that are in weird places in the playlist - e.g. the folders are massively named the wrong thing - an Olympics is under Damages, etc. I didn't think about it and just cleaned some of it up.
3) I had about 55+ series recordings in the list when I left, and now it looks like the last 15+ are gone or corrupted - e.g. they aren't in the list at all - not the scheduler but the series manager list.
4) I added back a couple of series recordings that were missing last night, and this morning they were gone again!!

After cleaning out a bunch of the Olympics stuff, I'm now back to 70% free on the HR34 but all of the above problems appear to still be there.

I've never seen problems as large as these before....


----------



## iceman2a (Dec 30, 2005)

I just noticed this over the weekend, the PIG looks like "two halfs out of sink" also the guide itself when scrolling sometimes only changes botom half Exit out of guide seems to fix it for a while then it will happen agian later!


----------



## topgun80 (Oct 6, 2008)

Please forgive my asking but are all these issues software fixable at some point with a future update? I'm beginning to wonder if I did the right thing ordering an HR34 (to be installed Friday)


----------



## rbohling (Apr 20, 2012)

Since the update, I have had an blank Extras screen. Have dealt with tech support and supposedly reported to 2nd level. I was called back, by 1st tech and told they only suggested things I had already tried. I have received no help. When you guys are doing the Menu Reset, are you just restarting, or doing a default or complete reset. I have done menu and red button resets and neither have helped.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

topgun80 said:


> Please forgive my asking but are all these issues software fixable at some point with a future update? I'm beginning to wonder if I did the right thing ordering an HR34 (to be installed Friday)


They should be fixable with software. Problem is mine worked almost perfect when first installed. It just seems to be getting worse with each software update.


----------



## UndeadBeav (Nov 2, 2007)

UndeadBeav said:


> For some reason I can no longer see the DVR shared playlist on my receivers. The dash option shows full connectivity on the DVR and the receivers, but when I press LIST the To Do List appears. I called tech support and they were stumped. A reset fixed it for a few minutes and then it disconnected.


I did another reset of just the HR34 and the playlist is sharing fine now.


----------



## UndeadBeav (Nov 2, 2007)

dukefan said:


> I was gone for 2 weeks ... and my HR34 updated to 57C while I was gone.
> 
> When I got home, I had several problems, including:
> 1) The HR34 is no longer seeing my Whole Home other receivers and they aren't seeing it. The status shows it connected; the network is working; re-running network setup hasn't helped; rebooting hasn't helped. It's on it's own island now.
> ...


I had Problem #1 also. It went away with an HR34 reset. I made sure to stay out of the network config stuff because I suspect that that part is broken since the update.


----------



## apinkel (May 28, 2004)

topgun80 said:


> Please forgive my asking but are all these issues software fixable at some point with a future update? I'm beginning to wonder if I did the right thing ordering an HR34 (to be installed Friday)


If you haven't already I'd suggest you check out the HR34 poll thread in this forum. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=207935
Over 90% of users (myself included) would order it again.

I'm not here to blow sunshine up your backside but most dvrs have issues upon release and the vast majority are software related and DTV does appear to be working on them. With this release my DVR is more reponsive and more stable but this release did bring a new set of issues. I'd guess it will take a few more releases to clear up the majority of the bugs.


----------



## ljnskywalker (Feb 22, 2007)

"rbohling" said:


> Since the update, I have had an blank Extras screen. Have dealt with tech support and supposedly reported to 2nd level. I was called back, by 1st tech and told they only suggested things I had already tried. I have received no help. When you guys are doing the Menu Reset, are you just restarting, or doing a default or complete reset. I have done menu and red button resets and neither have helped.


One thing I did is to reset my network settings to default and set the network back up. Other than that all I did was menu reset or a RBR.


----------



## topgun80 (Oct 6, 2008)

HobbyTalk said:


> They should be fixable with software.* Problem is mine worked almost perfect when first installed.* It just seems to be getting worse with each software update.


I assume my new HR34 will still have the older software on it when installed. Is there any way to keep it from taking an update?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

topgun80 said:


> I assume my new HR34 will still have the older software on it when installed. Is there any way to keep it from taking an update?


No


----------



## matrixj3 (Jul 12, 2009)

Has anyone considered using the protection plan? I had an issue with an HR 24 and the rep did the ususal 15 min check and i played dumb kept saying "nah that didn't work" every time she tried something until she finaly gave up and sent me out a new one which worked fine. I knew the issue i had with the unit would still be there no matter what she did. The guy that installs it does not care if it works or not..he just installs the new unit without questions. If you paid for the H34 and pay for the protection plan then you should get satisfaction!


----------



## perkolater (Sep 6, 2006)

Jerry_K;3073811 Now the stupid thing starts the screensaver while we are watching a recorded program. Sound continues said:


> Having the same problem with both recorded and "live" shows. (live in quotes because I was about 10 minutes behind). Damn screensaver came on 6-7 times in about an hour and a half.


----------



## topgun80 (Oct 6, 2008)

perkolater said:


> Having the same problem with both recorded and "live" shows. (live in quotes because I was about 10 minutes behind). Damn screensaver came on 6-7 times in about an hour and a half.


Is anyone NOT having this problem or is that to be expected on my new box?


----------



## BigFoot48 (Aug 31, 2007)

topgun80 said:


> Is anyone NOT having this problem or is that to be expected on my new box?


Had it and a menu reboot fixed it.


----------



## topgun80 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for the info, I was about to change my mind about getting this box installed if nothing works right on it.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

topgun80 said:


> Is anyone NOT having this problem or is that to be expected on my new box?


I don't have the screensaver issue and neither do the majority of people with an HR34.


----------



## perkolater (Sep 6, 2006)

BigFoot48 said:


> Had it and a menu reboot fixed it.


I'll reboot tonight and see what happens. Couldn't reboot last night because I had a couple of recordings happening.

Thanks!


----------



## perkolater (Sep 6, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> I don't have the screensaver issue and neither do the majority of people with an HR34.


Maybe so, but then I didn't have it either until last night. Then, all of a sudden I had the little bouncing logo.  If a reboot fixes it I'm good with that. It seems you have to reboot these boxes every now and then anyway.


----------



## rbohling (Apr 20, 2012)

I am guessing I will be left holding the bag, on this one. The tech just called me back and asked if I ever entered IAMANEDGECUTTER on the search. I said I had, but since removed it. He said only people who had entered that, should have had the issue of no extras menu. He had me enter IAMANEDGECUTTER NOT again and reboot. Still no extras. I am sure they will tell me I am to blame, for messing with it. Which, guess I am. I saw references to the IAMANEDCUTTER adding to your extras. Put it on and it was nothing I wanted and never used any of it. I left it, as I did not know how to remove it. Have since found the IAMANEDGECUTTER NOT, but I guess too late.


----------



## tonydi (Jul 10, 2010)

topgun80 said:


> Is anyone NOT having this problem or is that to be expected on my new box?


I got my HR34 in late Feb and have never had the SS pop up when I was watching a program. Hoping my saying this hasn't jinxed things.


----------



## HiDefGator (Nov 20, 2005)

My screen saver kicks on every 5 minutes like clockwork while watching a recorded show. Tried reboot and fixed it for a while. Back to 5 minute reboots again now.


----------



## markrogo (Sep 18, 2007)

So, sorry, I've had the HR34 since the beginning of the retail release. It used to stay on the network just fine. Recently, not so much. And, yes, I reset it. Then it happens again. So, yeah, not so much.

It was fine. Now it's broke. This is clearly due to a recent software update.

Ditto the screensaver issue.

Not good.

I would no longer order it again and I got it free.


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

n/m


----------



## perkolater (Sep 6, 2006)

perkolater said:


> Maybe so, but then I didn't have it either until last night. Then, all of a sudden I had the little bouncing logo.  If a reboot fixes it I'm good with that. It seems you have to reboot these boxes every now and then anyway.


Rebooted last night and all appears well again. We'll see if it comes back.


----------



## Paul G (May 30, 2007)

Does anyone know if 2 or more HR34's co-exist and be whole-home networked together? For those times that 5 shows at once just won't do. (Football season is around the corner.)


----------



## Paul G (May 30, 2007)

Follow-up to the multiple HR34 question. Does anyone know how large of an external drive the HR34 will accept? I see that some people have had success with 2TB, but I would like to know if drive systems (that emulate a single large eSata drive) that are larger than 2TB would be compatible. Any clues?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Paul G said:


> Does anyone know if 2 or more HR34's co-exist and be whole-home networked together? For those times that 5 shows at once just won't do. (Football season is around the corner.)


DirecTV is currently not allowing activation of more than one HR34 on an account.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Paul G said:


> Follow-up to the multiple HR34 question. Does anyone know how large of an external drive the HR34 will accept? I see that some people have had success with 2TB, but I would like to know if drive systems (that emulate a single large eSata drive) that are larger than 2TB would be compatible. Any clues?


2TB is the hard limit.


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

A series of issues happened one right after another late last nite. Not sure if these are known glitches or my living room HR34 is about to die.

At 1am I was bored and just to waste some time waiting for a program to come on went to check my signal strengths but when i went there it wasnt populating any numbers (on the grid style) at all on any of the tuners or sats. Just kept the dashes and didnt show anything. Then I tried to see what it showed on the meters and same thing nothing ...didnt even say 0 just didnt operate. Live tv was fine was watching tv ok.

Did a system test. The test didnt even get to any percentage and just immediately said "system test failed" and had a diagnostic code and to call customer service but i forgot to write down the code. Test also didnt say what was wrong. Just didnt seem like it run like the software screwed up.

I just decided to restart the receiver b/c i thought maybe that wuld fix it. Well after the restart all signal meters worked fine.......system test worked and passed. So ok i thought it just needed to be restarted.

Then like 20minutes later i was in my recorded shows list and was about to choose something recorded on the other dvr in the bedroom then all of a sudden the shows from the bedroom dvr disappeared and the HR34 came up with a message saying it had been disconnected from the network. I went into the bedroom and looked on that dvr and it could see the 34 fine and showed the 34 in the whole home status page. Came back in the living room and when back to my recordings list and boom the recordings from the bedroom dvr were back in the list.

Then the next thing I noticed david letterman in my series manager didnt tape on the 34. I went into my history it said david letterman wasnt taped b/c of an unexpected error (39). Odd b/c david letterman recorded fine on the bedroom dvr just fine.

Now i'm looking at my to do list and it's only showing 7 items in it yet my series manager has all my shows in it but all of them are showing a (0) by them yet my guide is all in tact. Not sure if the restart (just one) deleted my to do list and it needs time to populate but dont think so b/c my guide data didnt get flushed. 

Live tv is just fine no problem at all with picture.


----------



## jborchel (Oct 7, 2005)

I installed the HR34 this morning and it worked when the tech left. Of course, when I went back to use the thing an hour later I could not get it to respond to the remote. I checked to see that it was set to IR and it was. I have an IR repeater system that allowed me to test the control to verify that it was working and it was. Also, it worked the volume of the plasma so it's pretty clear that the receiver is either not functioning properly or there is a setting in the menu that I have misapplied.

Any experiences with this out there?


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Originally posted by HobbyTalk: (RE HR34) Problem is mine worked almost perfect when first installed. It just seems to be getting worse with each software update.

Here's the latest bug (for me) with the new software: Sometimes when I change channels, I get this, i.e. most of the screen white. It's hard to get it to go away.


----------



## jborchel (Oct 7, 2005)

jborchel said:


> I installed the HR34 this morning and it worked when the tech left. Of course, when I went back to use the thing an hour later I could not get it to respond to the remote. I checked to see that it was set to IR and it was. I have an IR repeater system that allowed me to test the control to verify that it was working and it was. Also, it worked the volume of the plasma so it's pretty clear that the receiver is either not functioning properly or there is a setting in the menu that I have misapplied.
> 
> Any experiences with this out there?


Called D* tech support and she took me through a number of steps to determine that the IR sensor was probably malfunctioning. She scheduled a receiver replacement for Sunday afternoon. Meanwhile we determined that the RF worked so I am using that until new unit arrives. In previous receivers I had determined that IR was faster than RF. This was when receivers were very slow in response and I switched to IR to find any improvement in speed that I could find.


----------



## markrogo (Sep 18, 2007)

jibberyerkibber said:


> Originally posted by HobbyTalk: (RE HR34) Problem is mine worked almost perfect when first installed. It just seems to be getting worse with each software update.


Mine basically did work perfectly originally.

Now it basically is useless.

I am about done with it at this point and am likely going to cancel DirecTV, which I've had for more than 10 years.


----------



## jborchel (Oct 7, 2005)

markrogo said:


> Mine basically did work perfectly originally.
> 
> Now it basically is useless.
> 
> I am about done with it at this point and am likely going to cancel DirecTV, which I've had for more than 10 years.


I've had mine for two weeks now and it works great. Lightening fast. I just keep hitting the record button and it never says "pick which one you want to give up".

Didn't know the HR34 was going to cost me $10/month though. They call it Advanced Receiver fee. Have I got that right.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

jborchel said:


> I've had mine for two weeks now and it works great. Lightening fast. I just keep hitting the record button and it never says "pick which one you want to give up".
> 
> Didn't know the HR34 was going to cost me $10/month though. They call it Advanced Receiver fee. Have I got that right.


Had that charge prior to the installation of the HR34


----------



## jborchel (Oct 7, 2005)

markrogo said:


> Mine basically did work perfectly originally.
> 
> Now it basically is useless.
> 
> I am about done with it at this point and am likely going to cancel DirecTV, which I've had for more than 10 years.





wingrider01 said:


> Had that charge prior to the installation of the HR34


I don' remember that charge but will try to look up one of my old bills to see.


----------



## jborchel (Oct 7, 2005)

jborchel said:


> I don' remember that charge but will try to look up one of my old bills to see.


Just looked it up. I have been paying that fee. Guess it's for the DVR. Now the HR34 looks even better.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

jborchel said:


> Just looked it up. I have been paying that fee. Guess it's for the DVR. Now the HR34 looks even better.


search for the thread on the last price increase, they renamed a lot of line items then


----------

